# Who is it going to be??



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So, this Friday they project Trump to announce his choice for VP if not sooner. Lot's of interesting speculation as to who it is going to be. with the Beast shooting herself in the foot at every turn this choice could very well mean the difference between Trump loosing big or possibly pulling this thing off. What say ye all?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I keep telling ya'll ....... Sarah Palin.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I keep telling ya'll ....... Sarah Palin.


Nah. Trump is no dumass John McCain.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I heard that it is between Gingrich and Pence. I can see good points and not so good points about both. My guess would be Pence given the he would most likely bring the state of IN to Trump in the election. Do not completely dismiss a wild card pick that no one is talking about though. Could happen.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy??


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Being he's a liberal it will be General Flynn. He wouldn't take a strong conservative to interfere with the elites agenda.

Trump's favorite general - POLITICO


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

Trump/Gingrich is the winning ticket.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Don't like Pence, 
Don't like Newt,
Don't like Christie at all,
Don't like the general,

I was in favor of Condi Rice but she turned him down early. I've sat in a few of her lectures at Stanford and the lady is impressive and would really push the lefts buttons, in being black, gay, woman and smart as hell.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Indiana Gov. Mike Pence Meeting With Trump Family as VP Search Reaches Final Stretch


Indiana Gov. Mike Pence Meeting With Trump Family as VP Search Reaches Final Stretch - ABC News


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I'd also be happy if he chose his daughter.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I keep telling ya'll ....... Sarah Palin.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Don't like Pence,
> Don't like Newt,
> Don't like Christie at all,
> Don't like the general,
> ...


you're kidding? .... she's been sucking on Obammy like an all day sucker since he took office .... why not just leave Old Slow Uncle Joe in place and save moving costs .... better yet - Rev Al already has a full time bedroom in the White House - if you want another dumbazz black f___ing up the country some more - Why not a freaking expert at it?

she's another one of blow hards that keep saying they turned down Trump - as Trump is saying - the only ones turning down the job NEVER got asked ....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> you're kidding? .... she's been sucking on Obammy like an all day sucker since he took office .... why not just leave Old Slow Uncle Joe in place and save moving costs .... better yet - Rev Al already has a full time bedroom in the White House - if you want another dumbazz black f___ing up the country some more - Why not a freaking expert at it?


Illini, why don't you tell us how you really feel about this?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All mentioned thus far have contributed in anti Constitutional legislation and actions that have done nothing but kick We The People in the nuts. 

No thanks,


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Slippy??


I had a chuckle the other day, either early or late ....... wasn't but about 20 people logged in and I couldn't help but notice one was A Skippy or The Skippy ...... something like that. He had under 10 posts and had not posted since around 2012 after checking his profile ..... so Slippy's big brother perhaps?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> you're kidding? .... she's been sucking on Obammy like an all day sucker since he took office .... why not just leave Old Slow Uncle Joe in place and save moving costs .... better yet - Rev Al already has a full time bedroom in the White House - if you want another dumbazz black f___ing up the country some more - Why not a freaking expert at it?
> 
> she's another one of blow hards that keep saying they turned down Trump - as Trump is saying - the only ones turning down the job NEVER got asked ....


When you teach at stanford I'll care about your point of view; but you calling her a dumbazz black just shows yours.


----------

